# J'ai pas tout compris :)

## DuF

Bon alors c'est plus pour raconter ma vie et que qqn m'explique pourquoi j'ai eu ce problème que je fais ce post.

L'autre jour je fais un emerge world, lors de cette emerge world les sources de mon noyau ont été mises à jour, je suis passé de la version 2.4.19-r9 à la 2.4.19-r10. Je pensais qu'il me mettait que les sources sur le disque, sans en prendre autre considération....

Et bien lors de mon reboot d'hier je me suis rendu compte que ce n'était pas le cas, il me demandait un module pour que ma souris USB fonctionne, en fait il me demandait le module pour un clavier USB ce que je n'ai pas et dont je n'ai jamais eu besoin jusqu'à présent... En gros pour charger hid.o j'avais besoin de keybdev.o....

J'ai donc du recompiler mon noyau en version 2.4.19-r10 pour avoir ce module supplémentaire qui m'est inutile, réinstaller les drivers nvidia et d'autres petits détails...

Je ne comprends pas pkoi j'ai été obligé de faire ça, jusqu'à quel niveau portage gère les dépendances, pkoi n'as-t-il pas recompiler mon noyau lui même juste en ajoutant ce module, en se basant sur le .config qu'il y avait dans mon /usr/src/linux. Là j'ai l'impression que ct à moitié fait, moi j'aurai plus vu soit il fait tout, soit il touche pas ce qui concerne le noyau et les modules. J'aimerai votre avis histoire de comprendre un peu mieux.

----------

## sergio

Je vois pas trop....

Si tu nous détaille un peu plus ton installation (ou est ta partition boot, est que ton noyau compilé est sur ta partition /boot ou sur une autre, etc..., etc...) on pourrat peut être te donner une explication...

A+

----------

## DuF

alors en fait le noyau que j'avais, correspondant à la r9 il est sur le /boot mais de ma mandrake, car c'est ma mdk qui est sur hda et j'avais déjà lilo, donc pour garder lilo, j'ai copié mon noyau dans le /boot de ma mdk (hda1), le /boot de ma gentoo (hdb5) est vide depuis le début en fait.

----------

## sergio

Avec une installe pareille t'étonne pas d'avoir des problèmes  :Sad: 

A mon avis le problème ne vient pas de Gentoo, Tu doit avoir sur ton /boot mdk un fichier nommé System.map ce fichier contient les dépendances de modules pour le noyeau actif... Est-ce tu est sur que ce fichier n'interfere pas dans le boot de ta Gentoo....

----------

## DuF

effectivement le System.map dans le /boot de la mandrake doit interférer. Je vais tester avec le System.map de ma gentoo pour voir si ça vient de là et sinon je passerai à grub de toute façon je pense car lilo n'est pas trop adapter à ce genre d'utilisation, mais comme je ne connaissais pas du tout grub... j'ai préféré m'abstenir  :Smile: 

Il est vrai qu'actuellement je n'avais pas en fait de System.map correspondant à ma gentoo, donc il était normal aussi qu'ai le msg lors du boot de ma gentoo "failed to calculate dependencies".... Et après j'ose m'étonner  :Smile: 

----------

## Sleeper

Je ne voudrais pas dire de conneries mais :

 Si ton System.map chiait vraiment ce serait pas plutot un "System.map does not match actual kernel" comme message non ??

 Le System.map ne sert que dans peu de cas :

 Pour que le oops et renvoie un symbole et non une adresse

 Pour de tres rares drivers

 Pour certains utilitaires (lsof je crois par example)

Je n'update pratiquement JAMAIS mon System.map en changeant de version, car sur une machine perso je me fous generalement des oops ... et je n'ai aucun pb, et aucune erreurs dans les dependances ...

----------

## DuF

en fait je n'ai pas non plus de problème dans les dépendances actuellement, c'est juste comme un warning, car effectivement tout marche correctement et parfaitement bien, sauf lors de cette mise à jour des sources du noyau... Donc je cherche à comprendre d'où cela peut venir avec mes faibles connaissances il faut le dire !

----------

## b_Q

Allo DuF

Moi aussi mandrake est titulaire de la partition boot

et ça me convient parfaitement.

Le problème tel que je le vois: 

Sous mandrake System.map est un symlink

au /boot/System.map..... correspondant au noyau à démarrer.

Sous gentoo le fichier System.map est normalement copier dans /boot.

C'est ok pour gentoo et mauvais pour mandrake.

Ma solution: ici si noyau 2.4.19-crypto-r7, compilé à la main.

...

cp /usr/src/linux/System.map /lib/modules/2.4.19-crypto-r7/Systme.map

et édition du fichier /etc/init.d/sysklogd

de

KLOGD="-c 3 -2"

à

KLOGD="-c 3 -2 -k /lib/modules/`uname -r`/System.map"

(dorénavant ok pour n'importe quel noyau, voir man klogd )

(finient les warnings dans logs)

Sais pas comment règler le problème pour mandrake si gentoo était

titulaire de /boot.

----------

A ce que je sache un emerge installe la source mais ne compile pas le noyau.

Si maintenant c'est le cas c'est du nouveau pour moi + très étrange à mon avis.

Si /usr/src/2.4.19-r9 existe toujours:

tkdiff ou gtkdiff ou kompare ou diff /usr/src/2.4.19-r9/.config /usr/src/2.4.19-r10/.config

pour y éclairer le problème usb ?

----------

## DuF

merci pour l'astuce pour les logs.

Justement je ne pense pas qu'en faisant l'emerge il ait compiler, mais juste installer les sources de la révision 10. La seule chose c'est qu'auparavant je pouvais charger le module hid seul et qu'après l'installation de ces sources il me demandait le module kybdev en plus...

Mais les sources du noyau n'était pas compilé de toute façon.

Sinon le :  diff /usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r9/.config /usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10/.config

n'indique pas de choses énormément différentes, mais bon c'est normal je suis reparti de mon .config du r9 pour faire celui du r10 et j'ai juste modifié quelques trucs et rajouter ce fameux module.

J'ai pas vraiment compris comment cette dépendance de module a pu arriver...

----------

